# Whiirlpool Gold Washing Machine Please Help



## redstorm2 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Fabric softner dispenser seems to be clogged:upset:. Does anyone know what I can put in it to dissolve the buildup? Hot water does not work.
Thank you,
Meg


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

My wife has a similar model from Whirlpool and that little tray (if yours is like ours) can be taken clear out of the machine with a little lever on the left top of the tray. Then you can clean it if the clog is in the tray area. If it is another model or without the tray style, then you can try one of the following possible solutions.

She stated that either vinegar or baking soda will normally clean something like that if you let it set for a bit before you clean it on out and are both good solutions to disolve buildups without damaging anything. Might be worth a try.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Meg..welcome to TSF..:wave:

I had to go look at my washer because that is one option I do not use. The dispenser should lift out of the agitator and can be soaked in hot water with some dishwasher detergent. NOT dish detergent... the dishwasher detergents have a surfactant that breaks the bond of whatever is clinging to a utensil without actually breaking the substance down. This is only a theory on my part for your fabric softener dispenser. Another thing to check is the hole/s in the agitator, just below the fins near the top, to see if they are clogged. 

I just did a retake with my washer and it is a Whirlpool.... the dispenser does lift out and there are 3 holes in the agitator, just above the cover that seals the shaft. Running small loads may not be getting wash water to these holes and they may have become clogged. 

As for surfactant with the dishwasher detergents.... take a really dirty coffee mug, put in a little DW powder with hot water and see what happens.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Am I slow or what?? Just got beat again by Tumbleweed... he was nowhere in sight when I started..:laugh:

Model number would be nice so we can see what we are working on.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Sabl, my friend, if you are on the hardware team, you must type fast or at least two or three other team members will read your mind and beat you to the draw. :grin: 

Have a great day Sabl.:wave:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: If it's any help I believe the main component in fabric softeners is animal fat so I guess bare that in mind with what ever you use to clean it. My wife uses plain label vinegar as an alternative to fabric softener.


----------

